# National Haunters Convention: Discounted Tour Thanks to DOW Chemical Sponsorship !



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

**Sponsorship News!** TOUR PRICE AFTER SPONSORSHIP: $99.99 

We are very happy to announce that we got a sponsorship from DOW Chemical Company to help reduce the overall cost of the tour and we are VERY pleased to be able to offer this years tour at only $99.99 as Dow wanted to do what they could to get the tour price under $100 for us.

IT IS NOW CHEAPER TO TAKE THE TOUR WITH US THAN TO DRIVE YOURSELF THIS OCTOBER !!

A huge THANK YOU to DOW Chemical and this is your chance to take advantage of a very inexpensive Haunt Tour this year. 

http://www2.nationalhauntersconvention.com/Product.aspx?id=HauntTour 

Remember at Halloween time, you can make great stuff with GREAT STUFF from DOW Chemical Company !


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Isn't that smart and fantastic!! Way to GO!


----------

